# Olympia Kennels, Chester, NH?



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

Dog Training NH | Dog Training MA | Dog Boarding NH | German Shepherd Breeder | Olympia Kennels
Curious to know if anyone has experience with them? 
Owner/ head trainer is Mike Pinksten- does anyone know him? Has anyone worked with him before?
Looking at his credentials listed on the site, he seems to have a solid history training/titling working dogs.
They also breed Shepherds- anyone own one?
They are close-ish to me and I'm looking for more training for Tober and I (and our local kennel club is not having any classes this year).

I tried to search the this site for info, but kept coming up with results that mention Olympia, WA


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Fortunate K9 in Derry, NH. My Ryker ( 1.5 y/o) has been going since he was 4 mths. Puppy obed., Obed. 101, Rally O,then w/e classes after you've completed Obed. 101 to further training. They also have Protection classes as well as Rally Obed. Zorro 7.5 completed Puppy and just started Obed. 101. You'll love them!


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply, Koda, but I'm actually looking for a board-and-train option.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Are you looking for them to keep him/her to train. Usually for a couple weeks. If so Fortunate K9 does do that. They actually take your dog home and train and also bring to class for training. If this is what you mean.

Also www.Auntiedog.com in Tewksbury, Ma. does the same thing Liz Cleaves is the owner/trainer also AKC evaluator re: S.T.A.R puppy, CGC

Hope this helps

Jo


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

I trained schutzhund with him a bit. Nice indoor facility for those cold winters with tons of snow on the ground.

My best advice is to go visit, and meet him and talk and discuss what you're looking to get out of a trainer. If you feel comfortable with him and the place, go for it.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I second Jo's reply about FortunateK9 in Derry and Auntie Dog in Tewksbury. We train at both places. When we travel and can't bring our dogs, they always stay with Liz at Auntie Dog. Haven't done board and train with Liz, but know many who have. Also love training with FortunateK9, Julia, Rick and Tom are phenomenal!


----------

